# So I will be in Tahoe next week and hoping for snow but if there isn't much...



## slckofit (Jan 28, 2011)

Doesn't look like we'll be getting snow in tahoe anytime soon. Most of the resorts are open and they have the snow machines on so a few trails are open at each resort.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

bring your mountain bike


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

No snow in the forecast, most resorts are open but with limited coverage and lifts


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

If you like park, go to boreal. They've got a really fun park right now and its pretty cheap.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

are you gonna be in south or north lake tahoe?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

If you have a set of wheels, take a stroll down to Yosemite and do some hiking!


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

Please give us an update on the mountains. I've been checking the webcams for various resorts and I'm seeing more rocks/dirt and white stuff.


----------



## slckofit (Jan 28, 2011)

I was at Kirkwood a couple weeks ago and I'll be at Mount Rose on Thurs-Fri.


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

This is as depressing as my trip to Whistler in late Jan (still decent). I leave the northeast for no snow while Vermont mountains keep getting snow. I will never plan any more Jan trips unless it's a last minute trip. I also go straight to Aspen at the end of this trip so doubly hurt by the late start of the season

Wasatchman - wish I could

Cr0_Reps_Smit - South I guess? Staying at the Heavenly Inn and we're supposed to hit up Kirkwood, Heavenly, Sierra and Squaw. 3 out of the 4 mountains I guess have been creating fake snow around the clock as I see their base has gone up from practically nothing without any real snow

myschims - not into park

neednsnow - that may be a good idea. How far is it?

say chi sin lo - will do but I'm sure it won't be a surprise to hear it wasn't worth the trip.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

If you're not into park you might not have a very fun time. You gotta make the best of the conditions.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

yea as soon as i read your not into park i felt a little sorry for you, your best bet will prob be heavenly but there isnt much there either. sierra is hurting pretty bad with only a few snow guns. havent been to squaw or kirkwood yet but they cant be much better really.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Andy: If you're flying into Sacramento, then it is about 4 hours, from SLT it is about 5 hours. Its not a direct shot, but if you're out west from the east, the Yosemite is well worth the experience. Though with a minimal snowpack and limited precip over the past few months, I can't imagine that the waterfalls are cranking very well. 

Cro, You moved from Mt. Snow to Heavenly? Dude! What a move! That being said, I'm due to make the same move over the next month or so and I'm really sweating-out this weather. Heres holding hope for a turn-around winter. the storms have been settling-in over the PAC NW, so the stream may be dropping south a bit more.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

yea this is my first year living out west and its pretty awesome so far though it hasnt snowed once since i moved here in early nov. the parks at heavenly and northstar have been pretty legit considering the lack of snow fall so that has been keeping my happy at least ha. im suppose to be working at sierra-at-tahoe this season but they have been hurting since they have very limited snowmaking over there. they got a small/mediumish park open and 2 lifts spinnin but nothing too crazy.


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

Argh, is it even worth going up to Tahoe (asking anyone who has gone there recently)? I'm sick of staring at my board and waiting for weather and I don't mind riding the same 2 runs with "OK" snow. I'm just sick of waiting, but if the runs are sheets of ice, or littered with rocks, I think I'd be forced to avoid it.


----------

